# How do u know the kids are registered?



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

So im fairly new to raising goats. I have 2 registered goats, when i bought them they had there papers with them. So my question is how do u know when u buy a kid that doesnt have papers yet, if there really registered? The people im buying them from said they will come with applications. Does that sound right? Is that the procedure? What are some steps i could take to be safe and make sure what im buying is what they say? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So long as they sell them to you tattooed the application will be okay

I like to buy preregistered. Most good breeders will sell them preregistered. I always wonder why on earth a breeder would sell without registering first. I don't think they have the customers interest at heart. I've contacted several breeders wanting to buy does and as soon as they say application I decide to go elsewhere.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

veekay_1 said:


> So im fairly new to raising goats. I have 2 registered goats, when i bought them they had there papers with them.
> 
> *Are the papers in your name? It sounds like something might be wrong here - only the person who registered them can transfer registration papers to a new owner. I could be wrong here, but I don't believe papers in another persons name does you any good. Did you commit to buying these goats far enough in advance to allow the owner to transfer registration to you?*
> 
> ...


Buy from a reputable breeder and ask around before committing to anything. Unfortunately, when it comes to purchasing livestock (or most anything else, for that matter) it is and always has been a case of buyer beware. There are no guarantees.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> So long as they sell them to you tattooed the application will be okay
> 
> I like to buy preregistered. Most good breeders will sell them preregistered. I always wonder why on earth a breeder would sell without registering first. I don't think they have the customers interest at heart. I've contacted several breeders wanting to buy does and as soon as they say application I decide to go elsewhere.


But some breeders will sell with application so you can name them. Usually they'll have everything else ready if that is the case


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I just wouldn't do it. Too many stories of people not ending up with papers. If it were me and I really wanted the goat(s), I would offer a deposit and write the check to the registry to register and not fully purchase until the papers arrived. I think you would scare most scammers with that and they would make up some dumb excuse why they couldn't.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

When I bought my Nigerian Buck, he wasn't pre-registered so I could name him.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

This is an interesting topic. I've sold all my babies with an application for registration because I figured the new owners would want to name them. I never really thought about the fact that some people might not feel comfortable with that. Maybe in the future I'll register them first. 

To answer the original question, I know with ADGA you can search pedigrees online, so for example I could look up the info on the sire and dam of the kid I am thinking of buying to make sure they're truly registered. If both parents are registered, I would feel pretty confident that I would be able to register the kid. I'm not sure if it works that way with other registries though. I guess you could ask to see a copy of both parents' registration.. Like GoatCrazy said, be sure you're buying from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

When I start selling more kids, I think I am going to register them myself as default unless someone has reserved them, just to make things easier


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I sell mine on applications (already filled out except for the name). Almost all of them that I have purchased as kids were bought on application. People like to name them. I've never had a problem.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I sell with applications or if I have decided to register them then I do it myself. But mostly I just send the application with the new buyers. There are to many to count that I have sold even WITH their papers in hand that are STILL YEARS LATER listed on the ADGA site as being owned by me. The buyers never transferred them into their name and I paid all that money to have them registered! So nope I leave it up to the buyers (of kids under 8 weeks of age) to register them if they so choose.

I give them everything they need to do so and to transfer into their name. 

Now if they are serious about showing I will register the kid for them. Otherwise if its going to a pet home it goes "with application for registration"


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

My last herd sire I purchased came with an application so I could name him. He came from a very well know breeder. Thats how they sell all thier young stock. There are alot of scammers out there but if you get the reg# for the dam an sire you can check to make sure they are reg.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

WE sell with application, because we sell ours quite young. Normally under 5 months of age or so. The buyer can name their goats and also if they chose to not register them, I have not wasted my money. A lot of meat goat buyers around our area are buying for 4H producing animals(wether makers) and they don't bother registering their stock. But they do like knowing what bloodlines they come from. 

To the orginal poster(OP): you can ask for the dam and sires registration numbers and if ABGA you can look them up on the ABGA website to make sure the dam and sire are registered. 
If you are an ABGA paid member, you can get a password to use their on-line premium and you can look up even more information about the dam and sire, including who owns them. The seller has to be the owner of the dam and sire at time of breeding or the offspring need to come with a breeding memo. 

I have purchased animals both ways. I actally like naming mine and would prefer if they were just sold with the application. It is a difference of $16.00 for a member. $32 for a nonmember to register their own fullblood Boer goat. A little less if it is a percentage animal. I have had a couple people ask me if I would register the goats for them and my answer is based on what the goat costs.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals, as usual alotta good info. I only asked the question cuz i didnt know the procedure, or even if it was normal to do that.. That is great to know. He did offer to give me the parents ABGA#'s so im going to take him up on that and check the pedigree.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for everyones responses. Im so grateful for this service.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> When I bought my Nigerian Buck, he wasn't pre-registered so I could name him.


When I bought my Kiko buck, the breeder called me to see what I wanted to name him, registered him, then transferred to me.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It sounds like applications work for you all. I still don't like the idea if I am buying. You are taking their word for the parentage, but submitting the form yourself. So now it's your word. The breeder signs off so it's probably no big deal.
What I hope nobody gets confused with though is the promise "can be registered". Not always the same as the reputable breeders that spoke out on this thread. Ask Hoosier (Candice) about goats being who they are supposed to be.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> It sounds like applications work for you all. I still don't like the idea if I am buying. You are taking their word for the parentage, but submitting the form yourself. So now it's your word. The breeder signs off so it's probably no big deal.
> What I hope nobody gets confused with though is the promise "can be registered". Not always the same as the reputable breeders that spoke out on this thread. Ask Hoosier (Candice) about goats being who they are supposed to be.


I agree, I have heard of more than one circumstance that an animal was purchased with cash and no receipt and no paperwork with the promise the sire or dam was still being registered and then they would send the registration for the kid and it never gets done or more than likely the seller was confused and couldn't get it done or was just flat out lying. Make sure you get a signed application, and a receipt and contract that the animals is sold as such and such. Fullblood ABGA, Percentage 75% ABGA or UsBGA ect... So you can also take them to small claims court if it doesn't happen. and make sure the animal comes tattooed, and I would also request a scrappie tag put in the ear. Tattoos should be checked with application and/or the registration, if already done, to make sure it is correct.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as long as the seller fills out all the necessary transfer parts of the application and signs it then when handed to you that is all you need to register the animal. 

Yes if you leave without having any documenting paperwork in hand thats a red flag. As a buyer you need to be aware of what you are being given paperwork wise. Is it the actual registration papers? if so are they signed for transfer? Is it just the application for a kid to be registered? if so did the breeder own the buck at the time of service or not? if not you need a breeding memo as well. 

if someone felt insecure about taking an animal on application only I can easily register the kid online at that very second and have the goat even transferred into their name (if they are an ADGA member and bring their number with them) and have it sent directly to them. But like I said, half of what I have sold even ADULTS are still in my name over 2 years later when I check the ADGA database!


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

O'right i went and picked her up today  i was given copies of both parents registrations and the application. It was filled out except for the part for her name and my info. The breeder was nice and showed me his herd and gave me his card (i know where he lives too). Now i filled out the App and will send it in and see what happens. Lol i dont know why but i still feel a lil nervous that something is gonna go wrong. I think maybe im a lil paranoid but i guess we'll see in a few weeks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sure all will be good - sounds like an honest breeder.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sounds good. Relax. And more pictures. 
She's cool looking.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah i guess i should  She is really good looking. These are pics the breeder sent but i'll take some 2morrow if u want to see more. Anybody got some cool names? I haven't filled out her name yet I thought i had a name but now me and my kids dont think it quite fits. funny how that happens. Thanks


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I register doelings born here in my name... IF I get a deposit before I fill out the applications, the owner has the option to name them. I sign all papers/transfers and they are given to the owner at the time of pick up once the doeling is paid for. Transfer fee's are the owners responsibility and they are made well aware that should they choose to not transfer kids out of my name that they cannot register any kids born to that doeling unless it is done


----------

